# Bleach vs. Naruto



## monkey_king (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello I was woundering which is better Naruto or Bleach for I love the Bleach manga But I like the Naruto Anime better than the Bleach anime. Which do you like better as a whole, manga, or anime


----------



## Noex (Oct 27, 2004)

well:


Naruto Manga is better then Naruto Anim? 
Bleach is better then naruto Anim?
Naruto manga is better then Bleach (Joke)



Bleach Anim? is da best


----------



## Naroc (Oct 27, 2004)

I prefer 100% the anime naruto as the anime of bleach but i woulkd said it is a 50-50 for the mangas.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 27, 2004)

Never tried Bleach ... so I wouldn't know =/


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2004)

i love bleach, but since it just started i cant rate its anime, but the naruto anie is crappy and has been so for quite some time, so i read the manga


----------



## pajamas (Oct 27, 2004)

both the same

haven't seen bleach anime but have seen naruto up to a point...


----------



## Sawako (Oct 27, 2004)

Geez, you think I can decide? That's too hard...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 27, 2004)

sendomedo said:
			
		

> Geez, you think I can decide? That's too hard...


yes its hard person with the same avatar that i'm using that i happen to take from the animesuki forums ahaha

but really, their both good. naruto has its ninja stuff and bleach is like the japanese version of ghostbusters.


----------



## Kibate (Oct 27, 2004)

hm...
1.bleach manga
2.naruto manga/naruto anime
3.bleach anime (the background music rulet, but the animation and story is average)


----------



## Sawako (Oct 27, 2004)

Wave said:
			
		

> yes its hard person with the same avatar that i'm using that i happen to take from the animesuki forums ahaha
> 
> but really, their both good. naruto has its ninja stuff and bleach is like the japanese version of ghostbusters.



I took this avatar from the animesuki forums, too.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 27, 2004)

sendomedo said:
			
		

> I took this avatar from the animesuki forums, too.


heh, i gotta change mine soon then.
but to what kinda of avatar is is what i'm wondering :S


----------



## Sawako (Oct 27, 2004)

I might change mine to some Kakashi one when I find a good one.


----------



## Lil Cease (Oct 27, 2004)

Bleach is new and fresh...Naruto is old and Danky....The anime I mean....


----------



## korican04 (Oct 27, 2004)

BLEACH MANGA PWNS!

ZARAKI if he ever get's ban kai + no eye patch = DEATH TO EVERY ONE

ICHIMARU's ONE CRAZY ASS MOFO! DAMN SMILE!!!


----------



## monkey_king (Oct 27, 2004)

hey wave get something to end all avatars, an avatar so good it beats all


----------



## squanman (Oct 27, 2004)

I've only seen the 3 epi's of Bleach so I can't really say. But to overtop my Naruto-addiction ... I hope they get even close.


----------



## NeoEnigma (Oct 28, 2004)

This topic is already tiring.  I've seen it time and time again.  The styles of these two animes/mangas are very similar.

My personal preference is Bleach.  I've been reading the manga for a very long time and it NEVER gets old.  Naruto has moments, as everyone knows, that can be very, very dull.  The flashbacks get old quickly.  The bleach flashbacks are short, to the point, and very tied in with the story.  

However, emotionally, Bleach can't really compare to Naruto.  Combined with it's sountrack, the Naruto anime is probably one of the most emotional action animes I've seen yet (with the exception of Full Metal Alchemist, which beats all).  

Naruto also has it's characters that everyone hates.  Granted, Bleach has bad guys, but it's hard to hate any of its characters.

Ill continue to watch/read both of the animes/mangas for these two series   Hopefully Naruto will start getting better


----------



## Raikiri (Oct 28, 2004)

I enjoy Naruto more because Bleach is too predictable. Bleach's side characters are a lot more fun, though.


----------



## A Black Dude (Oct 29, 2004)

ummm bleach? wtf....shouldnt this be in the outskirts of konoha


----------



## DaktheRipper (Oct 29, 2004)

naruto anime would be better if they stuck to the magna story line, i just don't like the fact on bleach how he is all powerul to fast and how that one girl has to use the glove to get him into "battle" mod


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2004)

DaktheRipper said:
			
		

> naruto anime would be better if they stuck to the magna story line, i just don't like the fact on bleach how he is all powerul to fast and how that one girl has to use the glove to get him into "battle" mod



Well, in the manga, that has yet to be revealed why Ichigo is so powerful, considering how long the manga has been out yet.  Anyways, I like the Bleach manga more right now because Kubotite has an awesome way of storytelling, even if the eventual outcome is obvious.  He also throws in a lot of foreshadowing and some interesting twists that keep you more involved and not annoyed like Naruto can.  But since Naruto seems to be on the uprise again thanks to the ending of the last arc (that was a rough 3/4ths year), we'll see.

But Naruto in general still has my #1 vote, behind DB/DBZ manga/anime (boo the americanization, but kudos for trying to scream like crazy idiots).  That'll always have a special place in my mind.  LOL!


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Oct 29, 2004)

i never follow bleach manga...so its hard to judge...

and furthermore the anime is only out till episode 4...so maybe its too early to judge too...

but from what i seen from bleach so far...its darn impressive...and if you compare the last few episodes of naruto to bleach...

bleach will win hands down...

but of course overall up to now Naruto will still be the winner due to its story (not fillers though). 

but if i can choose the best anime of all time that i ever watched...its gonna be FMA. lol


----------



## ahheng21 (Oct 29, 2004)

tough decision.... manga-wise i prefer naruto to bleach... 
anime wise, can really tell by seeing the first few episodes of bleach


----------



## korican04 (Oct 29, 2004)

The biggest difference in bleach and Naruto is that the Main characters get messed up all the freakin time. Most fights you're like "oh s**t, ichigo just got murdered" ahahaha. The fights are more gory and hardcore, no where near as strategy based as naruto though (that's why naruto fights pwn).....
The supporting cast in bleach is just fun to see and see them talk mad trash.


----------



## SkyWolf (Oct 29, 2004)

Daniee78 said:
			
		

> Both are just too good, I can't decide ^_^


What he said


----------



## deathsythe (Oct 29, 2004)

Between the manga's I like them both about the same, maybe Naruto a little more then Bleach because I have been reading it longer and really love the characters.  Bleach is awsome in its own right too.  Between the anime's it is too early to tell, you can already see a bunch of story differences in Bleach in the first 4 episodes compared to Naruto's first 4 episodes, but again thats just my view.


----------



## hOmeb0i (Nov 2, 2004)

if u feed that dilemma through a computer, the comp will explode, same for me i cant decide.


----------



## EroKage (Nov 2, 2004)

naruto anime when it started was the best...the soundtrack,the violence,the themes...it was great!now it is getting worse and the manga is better.


----------



## 4thokage (Nov 2, 2004)

Naruto is a little bit better 
uff that was a hard decision


----------



## Kitsune-sama (Nov 2, 2004)

I tried to read the Bleach manga and it never really grabbed my intrest. Haven't seen the anime yet, but considering the fact that I don't like the manga, I don't think that I'll like the anime either.


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Nov 2, 2004)

korican04 said:
			
		

> BLEACH MANGA PWNS!
> 
> ZARAKI if he ever get's ban kai + no eye patch = DEATH TO EVERY ONE
> 
> ICHIMARU's ONE CRAZY ASS MOFO! DAMN SMILE!!!


lol its always the smiling ones that kick ur ass, lol like in kenshin, i forget that guys name

aite well u cant really compare the animes since bleach only has 4 eps

for the mangas bleach is better fight wise, soooo many more fights! and more chs i believe.  Character wise i like characters in both animes but I like whats going on personally with naruto characters

also i havent had a dull moment in bleach manga or anime yet, naruto had those fillers and that long ass sasgay flashback

btw nice ava, DaktheRipper, nicely drawn tho it wud b cool to c it bigger


----------



## lucky (Nov 2, 2004)

umm... ignore if i sound too stupid or something... but wtf is bleach?


----------



## ~K+ (Nov 2, 2004)

I chose Naruto manga, although the BLEACH anime looks more promising so far than the Naruto anime.

Bleach is funnier, but Naruto has more touching moments which won my vote.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 3, 2004)

Shidoshi said:
			
		

> Ichigo is a beast.



I concur, Ichigo is a friggin' Monster.  Hes much more of a character I can relate and just relate to him alone(Where as in naruto I can relate to about 7 characters). 

I think Kubotite has a sense of style and a brilliant sense of humor that is lacking from these days though. I love how the characters generally wear different clothes at times, and I also love the random references characters make to out there concepts(I.E. KON meaning "King of New York").


----------



## 8018 (Nov 3, 2004)

I Love Naruto Manga!!! n_n


----------



## Kyubi13 (Nov 3, 2004)

I think there both awesome. PPL who like shinobis and stuff like that will pick Naruot(me)and ppl who like things like shaman almost will pick bleach(me also). I dont know, i think its a tie.


----------



## rx-7r4g3 (Jan 9, 2005)

what do you think when bleach meats naruto, its going to be a mighty clash


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 9, 2005)

why is bleach characters gonna mess around with little runts and not so powerful characters of naruto [although i think naruto is better than bleach in art and stroy wise]? why can't you think that they can just meet up and be friends?


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 9, 2005)

Gaara would simply own anyone from Bleach.


----------



## narutofan20052005 (Jan 9, 2005)

yup, nothin can get to garra


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 9, 2005)

Everything about Bleach > everything about Naruto.


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2005)

*Agrees with ABF, except*

Naruto character design>Bleach character design


----------



## N4rut0 (Jan 9, 2005)

Naruto is gettin 
But Tsudane would lure the bleach Characters and then PUNCH THE SHIT OUTTA THEM!!!


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2005)

N4rut0 said:
			
		

> Naruto is gettin
> But Tsudane would lure the bleach Characters and then PUNCH THE SHIT OUTTA THEM!!!



I was referring to the shows themselves, not the characters, but if you do compare the character's strengths, then, yes,


----------



## Codde (Jan 9, 2005)

...

Byakuya alone could wipe all the Naruto characters with his ban kai. So can Ishida, or any of the Shinigami captains and vice captains. Ichigo and Kenpachi would win also so can Chad and Urahara and that little catwoman... a lot of Bleach characters can win... against the sannins and hokages or whatever you throw at them...

If you mean story wise and character wise. Bleach by far, certainly funnier,though the anime cut out a lot of funny parts like Kon's little adventure and most likely the Kanonji Rangers won't be shown. The fights are definitely better.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 9, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> *Agrees with ABF, except*
> 
> Naruto character design>Bleach character design



Naw, I think Bleach has 'em beat here, too.
I lvoe the character designs used in Bleach.  Some of the hottest shounen characters ever are from Bleach. (Byakuya, Hisagi, Ichigo, CHAD (<3<3<3), Ishida, Renji, Urahara, everyone else.)  And the girls, too.  I'd take Yuroichi's human form over Tsunade any day.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 9, 2005)

does anybody see the picture of tsunade in kuno's post?! that alone tells the passion of how easy naruto is gonna beat the crap out of bleach. and i'm not talking about the fan words. look at her expression!)


----------



## Orihime (Jan 9, 2005)

Bleach >>>>>>>>>> Naruto. :x Character design, story, characters, places, powers, everything, everything, did I mention everything? PPP But it's a bit unfair to ask this kind of a question in place full of Naruto fans. :x *shrugs* If asked in a bleach community, when I say bleach community, I don't mean the fansite ones, since most of the people from most bleach fansites (ie bleach___.com/net/org/nu or ____bleach.com/net/org/nu) are mostly the same people from naruto fansites who jumped in the bandwagon, the support for Naruto won't be as much. I mean, it's there, but it won't be the majority. :3


----------



## rx-7r4g3 (Jan 10, 2005)

naruto was originally my favorite anime but once i started reading bleach and the raws i've finally declared that bleach is currently my favorite anime because its much more interesting than some kage bunshins or a katon or sharingan i think the ban kai just owns


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jan 10, 2005)

I like both just as much.


----------



## Axass (Jan 10, 2005)

Naruto all the way, Bleach is stylish and cool but the story... it's just one fight after the other (especially in the Soul Society arc)...

Bleach is my third favourite together with Death Note.


----------



## Xan-Nella (Jan 24, 2005)

_Naruto all the way, Bleach is stylish and cool but the story... it's just one fight after the other (especially in the Soul Society arc)..._

I agree completly with the story bit.

IMO Naruto is just better all around.

Hell, i just got to the Soul Society Arc and im so bored its unbeleivable.
I just arnt enjoying the character, the designs or the story.


----------



## OVERDOSE (Jan 24, 2005)

Damn Straight!!!


----------



## Rurouni (Jan 24, 2005)

I like Naruto better. But, in my opinion, Bleach's storyline and originality are better.


----------



## gaara_rocks (Jan 24, 2005)

both ~ ^_^ but bleach much more hilarious i end up laughing all day..but naruto more serious and touching..


----------



## Tautou (Jan 25, 2005)

...Bleach is just a bunch of fighting? It's a fighting manga, of course it's going to be a bunch of fighting. Same with Naruto... Just look at the most recent arc. But unlike with Naruto, the fighting is original and all 100% relevant.

The rescue Rukia arc was much better than the rescue Sasuke arc, period.

I like Bleach more than Naruto. Which characters would win in a fight? Bleach characters, of course.


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 25, 2005)

if one has keep up with the bleach manga...you will know that Ichigo alone with his new found powers will pwn absolutely everyone in Naruto.


----------



## forsak3n (Jan 27, 2005)

I just LOVE the style of animation in Bleach, and the opening...the opening song is very addictive...even though I'm not japanese?

Lol I play the opening over and over just to listen to the song


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 15, 2005)

Merged misplaced "Bleach or Naruto" thread with this one (what the hell was it doing in Naruto Avenue's Konoha Library? ). Funny the old skeletons that pop up when doing a search ... XD

(Mild spoilers)

Anyway for me, Naruto edges Bleach. Not by much, but a significant enough margin for me to choose one at the cost of never being able to read/watch the other again if I had to  Naruto and Bleach are fairly different. I like them both for their big range of characters, but for me Naruto's better as far as character development is concerned. But I probably feel that way because I'm much more familiar w/ Naruto manga than I am with Bleach. My preferences may well change once I get to know Bleach better 

On the other hand, I love, love, love the pop culture references in Bleach. The varied attire is a plus - seeing Naruto characters in the same costume over and over again can get a bit stale. Kubo Tite's obvious reverence for music is another big plus, being a huge music fan myself I love the fact that each character gets his own theme song XD I guess the main complaint I have about Bleach is its predictability - Ichi practically >>>> all so far, and as far as romantic possibilities are concerned, the developments seem fairly unambiguous (Although to be honest, I'm certainly not complaining about IchixRukia, I adore that pairing XD). 

They're both excellent series in their own right(s), really.


----------



## AdrianWerner (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmm...I prefer Bleach overall. I like the fights more, the characters apeal to me much more(altough partialy because they behave like adults, Naruto and company were still kids). Plus..to me Bleach manga is moving at higher speeds, Naruto sometimes do seem draged out, to many characters I guess. Bleach is highly concentrated on Ichigo, the rest are clearly secondary characters. With Naruto..there's too much Sasuke I guess  Plus...recently I've been enjoying Bleach art style a lot more.
And animes...when Bleach anime started I liked Naruto anime more, but then..Bleach anime is improving like hell..Naruto on the other hand..filler episides, often horrible art and dragging out action.

Still..it's quite strange to be honest...I'm enjoying new chapters of Hellsing, Bleach, Berserk, TenjouTenge and YOtsubato a lot more than Naruto, but Imost active at Naruto forums...I guess it's more complicated and there's much more stuff that is provoking discussion.


----------



## AdrianWerner (Feb 16, 2005)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> Gaara would simply own anyone from Bleach.



Ichigo with his ban-kai is faster than anyone in Naruto...and considering how strong he can hit..he would rip through Gaara's sand and sand armor without any problem. Heckk...looking at his fight with Menos Grande..he would be able to take down Skukaku. Raw power(meaning strenght,resistance and speed) Bleach characters are much more powerful than Naruto ones, the way for Naruto characters to win would be complicated ninjutsu and genjutsu.


----------



## Chillin (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the Naruto manga only slightly better than the Bleach manga. For some reason I haven't taken a liking to the Bleach anime, but that may all change since they are getting to a certain part which really made the Bleach manga a favorite of mine. For now I'll have to say I like Naruto manga and anime better than Bleach manga and anime.


----------



## Anko-san (Feb 16, 2005)

Naruto. Hands down. 

I've read the Bleach manga and it was entertaining, but... I'm sick of the premise "Ichigo > teh world" its just... too predictable and boring >.> 
I swear... [Spoilers]when I saw Ichigo stoping the fire eagle thing and saving Rukia with the cape and everything I was really, really annoyed... (I do like Rukia, but no the "I'm teh hero" thing)

Oh, and my fav character (Renji, I luff him <3) always loses... -_- 

So, Naruto, al the way ^^

Sorry for the poor english


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 16, 2005)

I like Naruto more because bleach is to new for me to like as much as something with 100+ eps.


----------



## hybrid kid (Feb 16, 2005)

Naruto Manga all the way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Feb 16, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I like them both for their big range of characters, but for me Naruto's better as far as character development is concerned. But I probably feel that way because I'm much more familiar w/ Naruto manga than I am with Bleach. My preferences may well change once I get to know Bleach better
> 
> On the other hand, I love, love, love the pop culture references in Bleach. The varied attire is a plus - seeing Naruto characters in the same costume over and over again can get a bit stale. Kubo Tite's obvious reverence for music is another big plus, being a huge music fan myself I love the fact that each character gets his own theme song XD I guess the main complaint I have about Bleach is its predictability - Ichi practically >>>> all so far, and as far as romantic possibilities are concerned, the developments seem fairly unambiguous (Although to be honest, I'm certainly not complaining about IchixRukia, I adore that pairing XD).
> 
> They're both excellent series in their own right(s), really.



I agree with many of ou's points.  (Yeah, I know, I'm too lazy to write out occ...pia, so I made up that spiffy abbreviation.)  Bleach doesn't have especially spectacular action scenes, just your basic hack 'n slash vs. typical anime bagemonos.  Naruto has an edge there, I think, as sometimes we see DBZ-esque low-quality animation but more often then not the action is very well animated and fast-paced.  I think the main forte of both series are their characters; Naruto has a very slow-moving, predictable storyline while Bleach fares even worse with your standard monster-killing, boy-gifted-with-special-powers gig.  Although it's easier for me to relate to the Bleach characters in their high school glory, I find the Naruto characters more interesting and varied, especially since they're "ninjas" and not your average students, so bonus points for originality.  As for animation quality, both have their own unique styles, although Bleach's seems far more contemporary; also both have excellent soundtracks but are easily owned by Samurai Champloo's.   : I haven't read any Bleach manga, but I'm assuming that it's not drastically different from the anime, unlike mangas like FLCL or Rurouni Kenshin.  So, the point is, I think they both have their merits, but I enjoy Naruto a little more.  Of course, I also think there are better animes than them also...


----------



## 512 (Apr 21, 2005)

Both Naruto anime and Manga and both Bleach anime and manga rock, therefore it is a draw!


----------



## metronomy (Apr 21, 2005)

I perfer Naruto... though i enjoy bleach too!


----------



## Codde (Apr 21, 2005)

Well I think Bleach manga is by far better than Naruto manga... bleach anime also is a better job than what they did with the Naruto anime. Well it all depends on how good Bleach is a hundred chapters from now(if it's not running has a nice finish it would be better).


----------



## Stealthwolf (Apr 21, 2005)

Bleach was better in the beginning but now it's starting to slow down again(manga) while Naruto is just getting better. Overall, it all depends on how good Naruto's new jutsu and Ichigo's new bankai is.


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 21, 2005)

damn...i like both of them


----------



## GSurge (Apr 21, 2005)

Naruto: Both

Bleach: Anime


----------



## Codde (Apr 21, 2005)

Stealthwolf said:
			
		

> Bleach was better in the beginning but now it's starting to slow down again(manga) while Naruto is just getting better. Overall, it all depends on how good Naruto's new jutsu and Ichigo's new bankai is.


Whoa slow down? It's been going straaaaight up and if anything oing too fast since chapter 167, one chapter after another hits you with another bang...


----------



## Mith252000 (Apr 21, 2005)

I prefer Bleach manga over Naruto manga as the storyline gets mor interesting. Never expected one character to be alive and so strong that Ichigo can't beat him even when he and Renji attacked him at the same time.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't really know, since I haven't read the Bleach manga.. but I bet it's something..


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 7, 2005)

both for me. i love them all!!!! hahahahahahahaha one day the world will be mine! mine! i tell u! mine!!!


----------



## ryuubi (Jun 7, 2005)

I like bleach anime but I also like Naruto anime. I can't decide!!!!


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jun 7, 2005)

I love it all


----------



## shadowbigboss (Jun 7, 2005)

Many cant decide 

i cant decide either


----------



## Katara (Jun 7, 2005)

I was going to say both Naruto and Bleach mangas but then I realized that I haven't been keeping up with Bleach updates--which obviously means it doesn't have me as enraptured as Naruto does (since I spaz about what may happen in the next chapter(s) until my sister gets annoyed at my ranting every week), so... 

And don't even ask me about the anime versions. They're good in their own right, but not up to par.


----------



## Bronwen (Jun 8, 2005)

Opposite of _Katara_, I get excited when a new Bleach chapter comes up but is not that enthusiastic when a Naruto chapter appears. What pisses me off is how the frellin delay things to the point of insanity like in the latest chapter of Naruto. 
*Spoiler*: _Manga_ 




*Spoiler*: _I warned you_ 




*Spoiler*: _your death wish_ 



Like Gaara's fate. The latest chapter just ripped away the anticipation.










When it comes to battles, Naruto definitely wins with creativity but Bleach still has me going O___O. I love Bleach, I love Kubo Tite's style and how he literally creates a fashion line for his characters; how main characters has their own theme music. I love his style of drawing and the fact that there is an almost equal ratio of girls kicking ass as much as boys (see; Yoruichi, Soi Fong, Rangiku, Ururu, and Orihime).

The character designs :shoked are really to die for, definitely some of the hottest bishounen and bishoujo alike.

Naruto has a more detailed storyline wheareas with Bleach, it's a simple one with OMGWTF twist that just shocks you to the bone and hell, nobody expected to happen.

Bleach's humour is the best. All those funny moments just had me rolling on the floor. Predictability wise, Naruto definitely got the edge but given the fact that it's a very different world...eh...

On the other hand, Naruto does rock. The fights are definitely entertaining, it's very easy to sympathize with the characters. But its also easy to hate characters. It is kind of cool to take a peek into a very different world where it's very thrilling and filled with dangerous adventures.

My obsession with Bleach cannot be compared to Naruto though. There's just a quality about Bleach that makes it superior to Naruto and makes it ahead on my shounen list. (Number 5 baby! Naruto went down from 5 to 8 and Bleach moved from 9 to 5. HunterxHunter stays at 4, Death Note 3, FMA 2 and Number 1???)


----------



## Ryuki_Zaion (Jun 8, 2005)

Personally I prefer Naruto, but I havent seen much of Bleach yet, so it may be an unfair comparison


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 9, 2005)

at first I didn't think there was anything I could like more than naruto, but lately I've been watching bleach and I think I might just like it better...


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 5, 2006)

For me, Bleach anime<Naruto anime. Even the best fight in Bleach wasn't animated half as good as the top Naruto fights(ie Rock Lee vs Gaara, Naruto vs Sasuke ep133). I was very disappointed with Ichigo vs Byakuya, Hollow Ichigo also looked crappy and uncool. For most of the time, SS arc seems to have 2nd rated animation compared to pre-SS arc. At least Bleach's saving grace is that its fillers>Naruto fillers

On the other hand, Bleach manga>>>>>>>>>>Naruto manga(always been like that). I dunno, I was pulled into Bleach world & get more intrigued by the massive cast, each & every one of them. I can remember the names of every captain & VCs without trouble ever since they were introduced and it's not like I spent hours & hours trying to memorize them. However, the same cannot be said with Naruto. I have already forgotten a big part of the cast back in the chuunin exam. Some of the cast just don't seem to hold any importance at all. Even Iruka is in this category. In the beginning, I though Iruka was going to play key roles in the plot with all his flashbacks about his parents killed by Kyuubi and how he seems to be Naruto's guardian. But seriously, how has he contribute to the story ever since Naruto joined Team 7?
Also, the plot in Naruto is real slow. Sure, we got quite a lot of revelations recently like Sai, Danzou, KN, Yamato & his genes and so on. But the main plot still revolves around Sasuke & the Uchihas. It's been 297(?) chapters and Sasuke is still saying "I'm gonna kill you, Itachi" like he did back in the early chapters. Plus, I can't believe Kishi is still putting sharingan in the centre stage(Kyuubi doesn't even get as much attention IMO). Like Mousuke said, Naruto can be half as short and still twice as badass.
Another thing, I don't know why people say that the Narutoverse is very well developed. I mean look at the names: Fire Country and Wind Country sound childish to me. And with so much countries and villages introduced, how much do we know about them aside from Konoha, Suna and to a lesser extent, Hidden Village of the Mist? Honestly, the cast is so centered around Konoha that it's not even funny anymore. I wanna see the Hidden Village of Cloud for goodness sake!!!

Overall, I'm not saying that Naruto is a worthless series. It's just that I got tired of its slower than snail pace and how much of the cast & Narutoverse is wasted. Just my opinion^_^


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 5, 2006)

... I don't enjoy Bleach at all, so I'll go with Naruto manga and anime...


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 5, 2006)

Naruto anime has the best fight scenes ever,MOTION CAPTURE..Bleach don't use it.


----------



## thevassago (Mar 5, 2006)

Both Bleach and Naruto mangas are great, but animes suck (thanks to damn fillers)


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Mar 5, 2006)

Naruto manga...b/c is filler-free lol


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol Bleach manga is also filler-free.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 6, 2006)

This isn't a battle. Thus, moved out of the battledome.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 6, 2006)

it is impossible to choose, it would have been a easy naruto win but since this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



timeskip 


things haven't gone too well 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and a year without sasuke sux.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Mar 7, 2006)

wow... talk about  a baises analysis...


----------



## shadownin3366 (Mar 12, 2006)

NARUTO IS WAY BETTR THAN BLEACH 
the shinobis of naruto rawks 
kage bunshin no jutsu....NARUTO RWKS MY SOCKS(smelli)


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 12, 2006)

lol. You post like a fanboy. Give some more reasons, will ya?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 12, 2006)

Just try to remember, how you felt when you FIRST read them. When I first read Naruto, I was amazed. It was just awesome and blew me away, Bleach was very good too but didn't give me a 'woow'-feeling that could come close to Naruto manga IMO.


----------



## Kent (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm really a Bleach fangirl.. The creativity on the covers, the art, clothes, humor and characters even from the start..Really got me  

Naruto had a worse start.. I'd say, the things that happened in the beginning I didn't care for. It got way better after like, 30 chapters, but Bleach had a great grabbing start IMO..

if we compare big moments, I can see how great Naruto became just by reading the "bring back Sasuke arc" and the SasukexNaruto fight again X3 really great work on friendship bonds

but heck, Bleach wins there too.. I almost died when Rukia was going to be executed ;.; I have no words to describe it..


*Spoiler*: __ 



It felt like Naruto-timeskip beginning was as bad start of the story as the beginning of Naruto..No importance then just re-introducing characters and introducing the enemies..didn't affect me but..

Right now, I just can't get used to Vizards and the mix of good and evil in Bleach and Naruto keeps getting better and better..So I'm actually way more waiting for the Naruto chapters at the moment..so..Naruto wins the "right now" quality, Bleach wins overall quality so far..




Thanks to the the latest chapters, Naruto is almost on the same level as Bleach for me..but it's still not as good as Bleach, I think :sweat 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll love them as much if Hinata is given a bigger role, but that's way biased 




last thing I've noticed..Naruto has better fandom and Bleach the funniest omakes!!


----------



## Codde (Mar 12, 2006)

I consider Bleach better than Naruto (or rather I prefer Bleach to Naruto.)

Well when I first read Naruto I did like it quite bit, though the same with Bleach, maybe not as much. Though of course (to me) Naruto has gone downhill, much worse than it was earlier on. While Bleach doesn't neccessarily suffer from that problem nearly as much. I did enjoy the feel of Bleach earlier on, but I also greatly enjoyed other aspects of the current arc and the Soul Society arc. While Naruto, I haven't really enjoyed an arc since Wave Country. There are some great points during an arc, then I hope it continues to be good, and I always get dissapointed. 

Naruto characters while some are enjoyable, there is just so many of them, or rather the most prominent characters that are shown the most just tend to annoy me. While the side characters are basically always getting tossed aside with few exceptions. I don't like or dislike Ichigo, though I find Naruto very very annoying. I also find Aizen a much better villian than Orochimaru, at this point I'm just waiting for Orochimaru to die.

Well the fights, I basically wasn't much of a fan of Naruto vs. Sasuke, Naruto vs. Gaara, well basically most Naruto fights... I do enjoy it when people like Lee, Gai, Neji, or a non-Leaf characters fight. On the other hand, I enjoyed the major battles of Bleach such as Aizen vs. Everyone, Ichigo vs. Kenpachi, Ichigo vs. Byakuya, and so on. Of course Bleach fights will be much better if Ichigo weren't to always win, but I guess there's a reason for that in regards to the story. It'd also be many times better were Ishida shown much more and fought much more. 

Art-wise I enjoy Bleach more... not as generic...

So I basically enjoyed Bleach from the very beginning, maybe a bit less so now. While Naruto started out amazing, better than Bleach even for me at the time (though if I were to go back and re-read both, I may not enjoy it as much as in the beginning I didn't dislike the main cast of Naruto as much as I do now), after the first arc it was still "good" to "great" up until towards the end of the Chuunin Exam. I haven't been able to enjoy it nearly as much ever since. So overall I prefer both the Bleach anime and the manga to Naruto.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 12, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Just try to remember, how you felt when you FIRST read them. When I first read Naruto, I was amazed. It was just awesome and blew me away, Bleach was very good too but didn't give me a 'woow'-feeling that could come close to Naruto manga IMO.


Well, everyone knows Bleach started out slow. So it's not surprising that it didn't blew you away. How do you feel about the two series overall?


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 12, 2006)

I like both. Probably not equally. But both, the anime and manga of Naruto and Bleach, have kept me well entertained.

I'm glad this was a multiple choice poll. Saved me a lot trouble.


----------



## Darts (Mar 12, 2006)

I prefer Naruto to Bleach simply because Bleach had some corny scenes...(scenes that try to be suspenseful) the prime example that I remembered would be when Ichigo achieved shikai or w/e its called with that hollow mask.
Man, he just kept yelling and yelling for like the 1st half of the episode...
We all know nothings gonna happen to him...or he cant save Rukia....

Also, altough Narutos been having a lot of power ups lately, the most of arc one had some enjoyable fights. Bleach on the other hand, has been about power ups since the beginning. The fights had close to no thought put into them.

Character wise, I still say naruto wins.. I think naruto spents more time on different characters than bleach. Some characters in bleach are just introduced, do something that involves the main characters and just disappears. Maybe because im not caught up with the latest bleach...but I think I've seen enough(just after ichigo gained bankai)Sure Narutos sometimes annoying, but try comparing him with Orihime...Everytime she speaks you just gotta say "It's ok..."

Bah,nevermind..Im comparing bleach anime with naruto manga...ignore whatevers different in the manga for bleach


----------



## Rinali (Mar 13, 2006)

they are both really cool. Naruto is sometimes kinda slow and boring but still I like it a bit more than bleach...


----------



## C?k (Mar 16, 2006)

dont read much of the manga but the Bleach and Naruto manga are both pretty good. The anime however is different, Bleach is faaaaaaaaaar better and evenmore so now that Naruto overflowing with cheesy crap fillers (may i remind you of the Curry/Raige arc )


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 19, 2006)

Why is it that suddenly all the "Naruto" and "Bleach" words are in red?


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 24, 2006)

The Naruto manga is the best out of the options.


----------



## Gene (Mar 27, 2006)

For the manga, right now I'm enjoying Bleach more than Naruto.
For the anime, I prefer Naruto. I like the fighting in it better.


----------



## zizou (Mar 27, 2006)

Naruto, both. Bleach is not that original, after all (power up -> fight -> win -> fight -> lose -> new power up -> etc).


----------



## tl2e3le4f (Nov 29, 2006)

zizou said:


> Naruto, both. Bleach is not that original, after all (power up -> fight -> win -> fight -> lose -> new power up -> etc).


yup mostly fight and bankai and win or lose and then again. not to mention naruto is the 2nd best in japan after one piece.


----------



## reddog33hummer (Nov 29, 2006)

I like naruto because of the tactical stuff they put into the fight.
Bleach however has better fillers.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 29, 2006)

Right now Naruto Manga is better and bleach anime is better. Bleach Manga has been slacking lately IMO, while Naruto anime has been sucking for a while now. But Shippuden should take us back to the good days of pre fillers.


----------



## cyu2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Naruto manga>Bleach manga>Naruto anime>Bleach anime>Bleach filler>Naruto filler.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Nov 29, 2006)

the naruto manga is better then the bleach manga,and the bleach anime is tied with the naruto anime

But thats just my opinion


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 29, 2006)

^even with the fillers?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 29, 2006)

Naruto manga is better than bleach manga. But bleach anime>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto anime
Once i saw tony the tiger arc, i lost all hope for naruto anime


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 29, 2006)

For the Manga, Bleach (but I'm only a little above volume 14) 

For the anime Naruto (I'm also behind on that as well, only on ep 87 :sweat)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 29, 2006)

^If u value ur eyes, then i would stop watching naruto anime as soon as the fillers start


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 29, 2006)

What episode do they stop at?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 29, 2006)

It's a spoiler, if u want to know click the spoiler tag

*Spoiler*: __ 



Right after the sasuke vs. naruto fight


----------



## Seany (Nov 29, 2006)

I like both Naruto anime and manga better. I find the story alot more interesting.
To me bleach is starting to get very repetative.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 29, 2006)

Umm, let me be more specific then. What episode number?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 29, 2006)

Around 120's i think


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 29, 2006)

lol...I'm actually WAY behind Bleach and Naruto manga  So I'll just compare the anime instead. 

*Bleach anime + fillers >>> Naruto anime + fillers*

But when the canon stuff starts, it's a tie for me <_<


----------



## Catterix (Nov 29, 2006)

I think Bleach is *COOL*. Its an incredibly cool manga/anime and is also very good for non-anime fans aged 16+ to get into.

Naruto however, I think has alot more substance than Bleach. The plots I find are more character driven and just feel like they've had alot more attention paid to them. I don't think its necessarily as easily accessable as Bleach, and in many ways seems younger than it, more immature, but once you get into the show, its incredibly ingenius. 

Naruto Manga/Anime tops Bleach manga/anime in my opinion, I just feel that overall, it is alot better. This is not to say Bleach is bad by any means, I just don't feel its as well written, thought out or directed.


----------



## Pseudo Samurai (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm going to have to go with Bleach in both cases. The main reason being that the manga for Bleach is just drawn much better, the anime doesn't have 100+ eps of fillers (yet -.- and well...Bleach just has a better story. 

Not to say that Naruto is bad (realizes he's in a pit of Naruto Fanboy/girls). I think the main thing I have against Naruto is that it takes at least 5 episodes and 3 chapters for the characters to get where they actually need to go. Like I remember one episode in the anime (I think it might have been when you have Jiraiya and Naruto trying to recruit Tsnade) in which they recapped on Tsunade's past for the entire episode -which you had just seen about two episodes before. The anime also has the tendancy to recap the previous episode in the new episode for 5-10 minutes...which can be annoying.



> What episode do they stop at?



Episode 135 I believe is either the last or the first of the fillers...I can't remember which...


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Firemind said:


> Around 120's i think



Actually the long fillers start on episode 136. @ Chibi-Usa, you should probably watch the first couple of episodes after episode 135 because there are some canon material in it (a very small amount though).

Back on topic. Personally I like both the Naruto anime and manga better than Bleach. I haven't really read that many Bleach manga chapters, so I can't really compare it with the Naruto manga. From the anime point of view, Naruto has better plot development (minus the fillers) and interesting characters. The Rukia rescue arc was so long and boring that I wanted it to end immediately. I also don't like how Ichigo became so powerful so fast. It took quite a long time for Naruto to train, which is more realistic compared to Ichigo's trainings. Bleach fillers used to be better than Naruto fillers, but now they are almost tied with each other. The Bleach plotline also seems to be a little repetitive. I'd choose Naruto over Bleach any day. Not saying that I don't like Bleach, I just like Naruto better.


----------



## arklogic (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow i thought bleach would have higher stats than Naruto.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 30, 2006)

I like naruto manga more than bleach manga.... stopped watching naruto last fillers, but havent seen bleach...


----------



## tl2e3le4f (Dec 18, 2006)

Bleach is repetitive, battles are just flying around and gaining greater power-ups than your oponent and blasting them with huge sword beams. How many chapters have we had where one character says Ban Kai, right at the end? They lost their skillfulness and style way back around Ichigo vs. Ikkaku. Plus, the hero characters never die, no matter how great the wound is, they always live.

Naruto is always ranked higher than Bleach and is more popular anywhere. Naruto games especially own Bleach games which suck really badly. And once the Naruto fillers end, Bleach will be go way down.

Naruto has more interesting battles, deeper, more interesting plot and universe, battle outcomes are more realistic and less predictable, etc.


----------



## shannobi (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd have to say, after reading _and_ watching both Naruto and Bleach, including fillers, Bleach wins in my book. The animations, the drawings, along with the plot, it's pretty awesome.

And it's ranked #7 Most Liked Anime in Japan in 2006. Much better than last year, when it was on the list, #27. 

It beats Naruto too. It stayed at #17.


----------



## MdB (Apr 28, 2007)

shannobi said:


> And it's ranked #7 Most Liked Anime in Japan in 2006. Much better than last year, when it was on the list, #27.
> 
> It beats Naruto too. It stayed at #17.



Popularity doesn't equal quality. Anyway both are shitty right now, still i'm going with bleach, because Naruto didn't stop with being shitty after the Sound and Sand vs Konoha war.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 28, 2007)

I like both Bleach and Naruto manga but I think Bleach anime is better.


----------



## Pein (Apr 28, 2007)

i like naruto more but bleach is kickass also


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 28, 2007)

I like both, to be honest. Is there even a point to these threads? =/


----------



## nejii (Apr 29, 2007)

ohhh thats a though one...i think that there both realy good


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone? Which do you think is worse current Bleach or Naruto part II?


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 22, 2008)

Bleach, of course.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

Bleach is better and stronger  i guess someone in this thread has made a really good argument why so i'm using that persons


----------



## MdB (Jan 22, 2008)

Naruto easily shits on Bleach right now.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 22, 2008)

What does Naruto have to make it exceptional?


----------



## Zephos (Jan 22, 2008)

Leafy said:


> What does Naruto have to make it exceptional?



Who are you talking to?
Who said anything like that?


----------



## Sannom (Jan 22, 2008)

> What does Naruto have to make it exceptional?



No one said that. But Bleach is so lame since Hueco Mundo that it is not hard for something that is at least "good" to be better...


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

MdB said:


> Naruto easily shits on Bleach right now.



Naruto has never been superior to anything


----------



## Ippy (Jan 22, 2008)

It's hard to like Bleach atm.

Naruto's not exactly compelling story telling, but at least it's not utilizing the ole copy/pasta.


----------



## MdB (Jan 22, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> Naruto has never been superior to anything



Ever heard of Inuyasha? 



Leafy said:


> What does Naruto have to make it exceptional?



Nothing, but atleast it contains no copypasta arc that is going on for more than a year now.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jan 22, 2008)

Both are a waste of time.

Although Naruto has a tiny fraction of substance, something Bleach doesn't have.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2008)

Dear lord, both have been failing for a while now though Naruto is getting better. I seriously read Bleach out of habit now.

I probably would have stopped Naruto if this latest arc didn't move the plot and was as much fail as the last two.

Either way, both are mediocre to me but still readable. Naruto is better than Bleach right now.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 22, 2008)

naruto > bleach just by alittle tho


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 22, 2008)

bleach is a poor mans berserk, seeing guts fuck up other guys is more entertaining than reading slop like bleach that never goes anywhere, or having a character just exist because the author enjoys making up people on the spot without giving them a real role.   

naruto all the way for me.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2008)

Current Bleach > Naruto for me.

A fight i have been looking forward to is about to start in Bleach and the current fight in Naruto is just horrible.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 22, 2008)

Naruto. 

Bleach is just horrible. That's series badly needs some better main characters.


----------



## Yellow (Jan 22, 2008)

I like Naruto better.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 22, 2008)

The 2nd floor library is where you go to get away from the shounen 3 damn it! 

Naruto wins, but this thread should go somewhere else...

...like the trash.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2008)

Naruto tries to tell a good story.  Fails.  Bleach gave up on telling a story and is just showing off characters.  And it works.  A lot more than whatever is going on in Naruto.  How much lulz is the current fight since we get to see it from Zetu's viewpoint.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2008)

Both suck right now.  Read HxH instead, you'll be happier.


----------



## MdB (Jan 22, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Naruto tries to tell a good story.  Fails.  Bleach gave up on telling a story and is just showing off characters.  And it works.  A lot more than whatever is going on in Naruto.  How much lulz is the current fight since we get to see it from Zetu's viewpoint.



It sure is working perfect.....



Parallax said:


> Both suck right now.  Read HxH instead, you'll be happier.



Not really considering you'll have to wait another 3 years before Togashi would draw another volume.


----------



## ayoz (Jan 22, 2008)

Naruto manga ftw? Shippuden is complete crap. Bleach anime is eh? Too much fillers in between. Bleach manga is just pure fighting. I was some story to it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Wave said:


> bleach is like the japanese version of ghostbusters.



Never, ever, compare the fail that is Bleach to motherfucking Ghostbusters.  I don't care how old that post is, I just have to admonish someone who would even tarnish Ghostbusters by putting it next to Bleach.


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 22, 2008)

MdB said:


> It sure is working perfect.....
> 
> 
> 
> Not really considering you'll have to wait another 3 years before Togashi would draw another *chapter*.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 22, 2008)

MdB said:


> Nothing, but atleast it contains no copypasta arc that is going on for more than a year now.


Well someone mentioned this in some other forums. 





> the order of event in naruto is exeptional and the mangaka has a knack for putting twists.


WTF?


----------



## Kuroro (Jan 22, 2008)

I find Naruto to be more interesting right now. The pace is beginning to pick up after things felt dragged for a bit while things in Bleach have been stagnating for quite some time, though things like Mayuri did peak my interest for a moment. The artwork in Naruto, especially the background, happens to be better and more detailed than what you find in Bleach. I'll have to admit it to Kubo though that he can draw characters from time to time.

As for the anime, I can't even remember the last time I even watched the anime because I simply don't care.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 28, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Never, ever, compare the fail that is Bleach to motherfucking Ghostbusters.  I don't care how old that post is, I just have to admonish someone who would even tarnish Ghostbusters by putting it next to Bleach.



Wait a minute in the SS arc Bleach was good and even got a better plot than Ghostbuster but now thay don't even got a plot is just fight this guy to save the hime we don't even got a ghost anymore.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2008)

I only watch Bleach to see Aizen, the man is god.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish the Naruto anime were as great as the manga.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 28, 2008)

I stopped reading found out that isshin was shinigami, I lost my interest..

naruto is okay


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2008)

Naruto Anime = Crap, to long fights.
Naruto Manga = Takez Teh Prize.

Bleach Anime = Better then Naruto Anime.
Bleach Manga = Cant say cause i dont read it


----------



## BlueJay (Jan 28, 2008)

Bleach has nothing worth watching. Naruto (both anime and manga) acutally has a plotline


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 28, 2008)

Naruto manga. Naruto anime is truly a piece of shit and Naruto hasn't been great since Chuunin Exam, but it still has moments.

Bleach manga... [Johnny Gill] My my myyyyyyy, mymymy[Johnny Gill]. I can't even begin to describe what's wrong with this shit now. Thank god for Mayuri and Kenpachi.

Bleach anime is decent.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2008)

Currently they're both beyond shit, but Naruto part 1 and Bleach SS arc were awesome.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 29, 2008)

i prefer bleach because it is more loose casual and experimental, doesnt take itself as seriously, also more decent power levels


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2008)

Naruto manga is better then all the other options cause it actually has a plot.

Naruto anime = way too slow and crappy fillers and animation most of the time, less direction then the manga.

Bleach anime = better then naruto anime and its own manga counterpart, because of the decent fillers and somewhat good pacing.

Bleach manga = SS arc was extremely good. HM arc is shit and its still going.


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy shit on a stick this thread is old.

Naruto > Bleach.

Read the manga. Don't bother with the anime.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 14, 2009)

Posting in 5 year old thread 

And Naruto stomps, hard.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 14, 2009)

One Piece.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2009)

None but if I had to choose ine it would be the Naruto Manga


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, everything shits on bleach now.  
2004 thread ftw.


----------



## Leah (Feb 15, 2009)

Both Naruto anime and manga.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2009)

Naruto anime=Bleach anime >>>>>> Naruto Shippuiden

Bleach manga=/>Naruto manga


----------



## Valky (Feb 16, 2009)

Naruto Manga > Bleach Manga

Naruto Anime < Bleach Anime


----------



## HanautaSanchou (Feb 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> One Piece.



Amen to that brotha. 

But seriously if I had to choose. Naruto is better in the first half. Then Bleach which is good in the second half.


----------



## Tsikari (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't read the Bleach manga so I'm all for the Naruto one.

As for the anime... I'd say 50-50. Sometimes Bleach is better, sometimes Naruto. I usually just hate it when they put long, pointless fillers.


----------

